# BARGAIN! Near-Mint condition Silver Jet! Beautiful men's bike! $9.99 starting bid!



## partsguy (Mar 16, 2017)

This thing is NICE! VERY...NICE...nicer than any other of this style I have seen. It's even better than mine! Looks to be a 1964-65 model. Flawless chrome, almost flawless paint, seat is flawless, pedals are flawless, just wow. Only 1 bid? The last one like this went for a few hundred IIRC.

I'll send one of my repop fender ornament fins to the lucky buyer if they are a member here.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=162429034277


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 16, 2017)

No chain....


----------



## partsguy (Mar 16, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> No chain....




 Ya know what? I never noticed that. Lol...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 16, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> No chain....





In case the buyer back peddles, then they will get nowhere...


----------



## halfatruck (Mar 16, 2017)

guy says there is NIB chain, and the jet fender ornament included.............


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 16, 2017)

Nice minty looking Silver Jet. I'll bet the reserve is close to 3 bills


----------



## partsguy (Mar 17, 2017)

halfatruck said:


> guy says there is NIB chain, and the jet fender ornament included.............




I saw the fender ornament included, but no mention of the chain or a replacement fin insert for the ornament (the red piece that gets broken off)


----------



## partsguy (Mar 17, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Nice minty looking Silver Jet. I'll bet the reserve is close to 3 bills




If it were mine, I'd have have a 3 or 4 bill reserve on it for sure. This is the worst time of year to sell bikes, I have three for sale right now. I hope he sells it!!


----------



## Hammer (Mar 17, 2017)

I just threw a bid in on it so fingers crossed


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hammer said:


> I just threw a bid in on it so fingers crossed




Better keep throwing in the bids until you hit the Reserve. Then it's fingers crossed time!


----------



## partsguy (Mar 19, 2017)

Hammer said:


> I just threw a bid in on it so fingers crossed




Please keep bidding. At a mere $127.50, I'm trying to tell myself that I don't need it because I already have one lol

I am almost 100% positive the one up for auction is a '64 model. 1964 models still had cream grips. In 1965, they got color-keyed grips (all mid-level and high-end Huffman-built cruisers and muscle bikes did). In 1966, they did away with the white, pleated, bucket-style seats one cruisers, and they color-keyed those also. In 1966, the Silver Jet had a red-and-white two-tone seat (same style has the one on these bikes, just two-tone instead of white) AND red grips to match.


----------



## Hammer (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm talking with the seller I told him I'd be willing to pay his reserve if the auction doesn't meet it. I'd like to have the complete silver jet fender ornament like you have on your bike the one he has the red tail fin is broken off but I'd really like to have this bike and give it a good home in my office with the other bikes


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 19, 2017)

Hammer said:


> I'm talking with the seller I told him I'd be willing to pay his reserve if the auction doesn't meet it. I'd like to have the complete silver jet fender ornament like you have on your bike the one he has the red tail fin is broken off but I'd really like to have this bike and give it a good home in my office with the other bikes




The red fin on those can be made with little effort. Hit up a sign shop for a small piece of red acrylic that's the same thickness and you're ready for a fun time in the shop.


----------



## Hammer (Mar 19, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> The red fin on those can be made with little effort. Hit up a sign shop for a small piece of red acrylic that's the same thickness and you're ready for a fun time in the shop.




Good idea I never thought about that!


----------



## Hammer (Mar 19, 2017)

I finally threw a couple at it til I got the reserve so now we wait wish me luck fellas!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 19, 2017)

Good luck! Might have to raise the ante when there's two seconds left.


----------



## Rollo (Mar 19, 2017)

... Good luck! ... getting close to the end ...


----------



## Hammer (Mar 19, 2017)

I did lol I got sniped at 5 seconds left....Someone got a nice one. So the hunt continues for another bike!


----------



## partsguy (Mar 19, 2017)

$212.50! Well bought, a great classic for a song!

Someone got the deal of the day.


----------



## Hammer (Mar 19, 2017)

I didn't win it bud someone else for me on the last few seconds of the auction!


----------



## partsguy (Mar 19, 2017)

Hammer said:


> I didn't win it bud someone else for me on the last few seconds of the auction!



I just saw that lol and edited my reply.

Clean ones do come up for sale from time to time. You must be patient and check often!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer (Mar 20, 2017)

partsguy said:


> I just saw that lol and edited my reply.
> 
> Clean ones do come up for sale from time to time. You must be patient and check often!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




Thanks for bringing it to my attention I had fun bidding and talking to you fellers and it made my bicycle fever temperature go sky high I love the hunt and chase!


----------



## charlesa78 (Mar 23, 2017)

partsguy said:


> This thing is NICE! VERY...NICE...nicer than any other of this style I have seen. It's even better than mine! Looks to be a 1964-65 model. Flawless chrome, almost flawless paint, seat is flawless, pedals are flawless, just wow. Only 1 bid? The last one like this went for a few hundred IIRC.
> 
> I'll send one of my repop fender ornament fins to the lucky buyer if they are a member here.
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=162429034277



Hey Parts guy, I purchased the Huffy Silver Jet on eBay. I'll take you up on that free fin! Bike should arrive next Wednesday.


----------



## charlesa78 (Mar 23, 2017)

It will be my second Silver Jet. Don't know why I'm so attracted to this particular model.View attachment 440335


----------



## charlesa78 (Mar 23, 2017)

I also have  a Monza GT and a GT rat. If anyone has the rear light bezel I'm interested.


----------



## charlesa78 (Mar 23, 2017)

I made my own fender jet ornament from a 1960 metal jet toy.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 24, 2017)

charlesa78 said:


> I made my own fender jet ornament from a 1960 metal jet toy.View attachment 440344




Wow! Now THAT is cool!

I'll send you a PM in a bit.

Some background on this model:

Murray introduced the Flightliner for Sears in 1959. The bike had tall chrome wire fins on the rack, aircraft-inspired design, and a space-age look. The bike had automobile characteristics, including a dual headlight mounted on the tank. It sold HOT. Murray took that design and altered it slightly for 1961, offering an all-chrome frame version called "Spaceliner". It sold well too. Murray then built that same bike, added different paint or trim, and sold it through dozens of other department stores as well as actual Murray bike shops! The bike was cool, stylish, and cheap compared to counterparts from Huffy or Schwinn.

Schwinn's sales were up, they didn't need to had extra fins, chrome, or gadgets. Huffy decided to take a bite at Schwinn, and more importantly Murray, so they released the Silver Jet in late 1961. The Silver Jet was a better quality bike than the Spaceliner and it's derivatives. The frames were finished better, the metal was thicker, and the chrome and paint quality was much better. However, the Silver Jet was not a bike you could buy at Sears or J.C. Penny. You had to go to an actual Huffman Bicycle shop to get it. I have seen the Monark Silver King version in a couple of small mail-order catalogs, and the 1961-62 models had a cheaper version from Belknap Bluegrass in Louisville, KY, but that is it.

According to a price sheet I have, a 1965 Silver Jet ran you about $59.99 back then. *Today, that is $540*. A painted frame Spaceliner cost $39.88, that is $313 today. A chromed Spaceliner ran about $57, today that is *$447.00.*

Figure in to that by 1964, the muscle bikes started to take-off and road-bikes began to garner attention. Cruisers still sold well, but by 1966 these flashy deluxe models had fallen out of fashion. The bikes cost more and were not as readily available.

This means they can be hard to find, especially in good condition.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 24, 2017)

charlesa78 said:


> View attachment 440341 View attachment 440342
> I also have  a Monza GT and a GT rat. If anyone has the rear light bezel I'm interested.




Those rear lights are a pain to find. You'll likely have to buy a whole bike just for that alone. That bezel was only used from 1964-67, and only on the Silver Jet and Silver King. I have no extras, I am sorry.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 24, 2017)

charlesa78 said:


> View attachment 440336 It will be my second Silver Jet. Don't know why I'm so attracted to this particular model.View attachment 440335




1966-67 model. Very nice!


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 24, 2017)

Cool looking bike. Were Huffys available with springers?


----------



## partsguy (Mar 24, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> Cool looking bike. Were Huffys available with springers?




None of the adult-size cruisers came with springers in the 60s. The muscle bikes for kids came with them sometimes.

I would conclude that the springer option is another reason why Murray's bikes sold better. To be honest though, I have ridden old bicycles with springers and I never did notice a difference. I think the tires and metalurgy of the frame made the most difference.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 24, 2017)

Oh,I've had my share of bikes with springers and I can tell you they make a big difference riding off road. Not necessarily mountain bike trails, just off the beaten path.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 24, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> Oh,I've had my share of bikes with springers and I can tell you they make a big difference riding off road. Not necessarily mountain bike trails, just off the beaten path.




My vintage bikes don't ever see mud or trails off the beaten path. I do remember the muscle bike I had as a kid, and it had a springer. Always rode rough. I have flipped a few bikes with old style truss rods or springers, same thing.

The shock absorber forks on mountain bikes are MUCH better.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Mar 24, 2017)

partsguy said:


> .....and the 1961-62 models had a cheaper version from Belknap Bluegrass in Louisville, KY, but that is it..




Here's my "cheaper version"... '63 Belknap Blue Grass - 




 


 


 

And with bigger tires and seat for a cushier ride -


----------



## partsguy (Mar 24, 2017)

Fltwd57 said:


> Here's my "cheaper version"... '63 Belknap Blue Grass -
> 
> View attachment 440434
> View attachment 440435
> ...





*If you EVER decide to sell...LET ME KNOW PLEASE!*

I was born in Louisville, KY. Having a Bluegrass-badged version of one of my favorite Huffman-built bicycles has been on my want list since I found out they built them by buying an old catalog ad. I knew the '61-'62 Blue Grass models existed, without the tail lights (hence why I said "cheaper version"). I did *NOT* know that Bluegrass got one in 1963, and with the tail light to boot! I have the ad for the 1961-62 model, which was advertised as being a burgundy color (probably the same color as my 1960 Dayton)

1963 was the only year this model came in gold, and so far this is the first foto I have seen of a men's version. It looks *spectacular!*

_*PS...*_I love the "BG" initials on the rack. They can mean "Bluegrass" or "Bowling Green". Bowling Green is a town near where my grandparents live. I spent much of my life in that area, all great times! My parents and granny all went to Western Kentucky University. It's grown a lot!!


----------



## partsguy (Mar 24, 2017)

Fltwd57 said:


> Here's my "cheaper version"... '63 Belknap Blue Grass -
> 
> View attachment 440434
> View attachment 440435
> ...




I just had to post this lol


----------



## Hammer (Mar 26, 2017)

Good to see a caber wound up with the bike!


----------

